# OK DD here's a ?



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

After ya have cleaned your rods and reels, put new line on em, tied new drum rigs, cleaned out the buggy  ,polished your weights, tied pompano rigs, spanish rigs,blue rigs,flounder rigs, sharkrigs,mullet rigs,mended the castnet,bought new rods  ,polished your sand spikes and played 2000 hrs of a fishing game. What do you do for the rest of winter???????


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Catalogues...*

Wish books are great this time of yr..  I'm staring at that new Diawa,watchya think???


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> Wish books are great this time of yr..  I'm staring at that new Diawa,watchya think???


Huh? WHat'd I miss while I was playing the game? Is it spinner or Conv?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*You mean to tell me*

you didn't see the Diawa Popeye posted???? 

That thing looks like a winner for sure.. 

Has gearbox reversed,wide and narrow spools,*all aluminum!!!* I almost can't stand it 160 something I think. Forgot the name can do a search on Mojo??

OK,here it is ,Clyde's probably gonna kill me for posting all his good links..


----------



## Rodwatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

It's called the Diawa Saltist, and what catalog did you spie it in...inquiring minds wants to know....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Rodwatcher said:


> It's called the Diawa Saltist, and what catalog did you spie it in...inquiring minds wants to know....


 Dernit,RW ya blew it! I was gonna have Dawg find one........


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> Dernit,RW ya blew it! I was gonna have Dawg find one........


Nope missed that one, looks nice, gonna have to do some research on that one.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

reel purty...now one yall gotta get one....say it's the reel deal....and I gotta have 1!!!!


Dayum....winter blues......no wonder I'm broke


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Cdog said:


> and played 2000 hrs of a fishing game.


is the game called reel fishing sawfish lagoon? just started playin it the other day and saw the name on the high score list. what's your secret?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Secret is>>*

*Stay "glued to it" like he does...*


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

...oh yeah ..this is startin to get good  avet,progear,saltist,and its only Feb  ....the R


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

... I think I know where my tax return will go...   

Why you guys gotta post something like this... ?...  


obtw: how do you make Pompano's rigs? Standard high low rigs wih droppers loops?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

uncdub13 said:


> is the game called reel fishing sawfish lagoon? just started playin it the other day and saw the name on the high score list. what's your secret?


DD's pretty much got me nailed. Got back from casting practice and played for 4 hrs straight. Gotta play it alot and get lucky best I can figure...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

damnit...

clay, kenny

whats the word on it... i've been thinkin a gettin another 525, but taht looks SWEET.... someone give me info i want one


and a kayak in al can find me a deal like he got


neil


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Neil*

I don't think they are on sale just yet,not sure?? They just came on the market,but you're right they do look sweet.. 

This I do know,used to be all abu. Since the sl 30 came out and Russell introduced me to one on Rodanthe,*I've stayed with Diawas..* Bought one Penn the new international casting reel,and one abu green magged job,the Diawas,as a *fishing reel* outlast,IMHO. I feel more comfortable with a reel that isn't gonna go kerput on me.. Feel as though this one is made in the same mold.. 

The only other reel that I have owned which can compair to thier durability is Shimano TLD series,and them things don't cast worth a dern..


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> After ya have cleaned your rods and reels, put new line on em, tied new drum rigs, cleaned out the buggy ,polished your weights, tied pompano rigs, spanish rigs,blue rigs,flounder rigs, sharkrigs,mullet rigs,mended the castnet,bought new rods ,polished your sand spikes and played 2000 hrs of a fishing game. What do you do for the rest of winter???????


Well Clay,I haven't cleaned da buggy yet from my last trip.One way I make the winters enjoyable is to leave the sand on the carpet.Got off the golf course yesterday,(first round since last fall),and sorta wiggled my toes in it 

Other than that I've tied up over 500+ bonefish flies,clousers,bucktail trailers,bucktail teasers,and streamers for smallmouth fishing.  Magazines stay in the men's reference room


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> obtw: how do you make Pompano's rigs? Standard high low rigs wih droppers loops?


 I usually buy premade ones. They use about 30lb mono with double dropper,with small kayle hooks in gold,with red bead at top,as you said,pretty much hi-low with dropper loop. I have made them myself,but for no more time that I get to go pomp fishin,I buy them off the rack,made by seastrike.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> I usually buy premade ones. They use about 30lb mono with double dropper,with small kayle hooks in gold,with red bead at top,as you said,pretty much hi-low with dropper loop. I have made them myself,but for no more time that I get to go pomp fishin,I buy them off the rack,made by seastrike.


Thanks DD!!!


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Cdog said:


> After ya have cleaned your rods and reels, put new line on em, tied new drum rigs, cleaned out the buggy  ,polished your weights, tied pompano rigs, spanish rigs,blue rigs,flounder rigs, sharkrigs,mullet rigs,mended the castnet,bought new rods  ,polished your sand spikes and played 2000 hrs of a fishing game. What do you do for the rest of winter???????


Try your hand at building a fishin rod!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Already done my share,Greg...*

I built 2 heavers,back in the 70's. Those things were below avg to say the least,but I did build them and they didn't look too hateful I guess.. 

Haven't tried to build one since and think I'll let the "Pros" have at it,cause I believe I could flat screw one up for sure..  

Ya ain't having problems with your new "projects" are ya???


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Sorry Teo, missed the question.  But yeah, I just tie a basic hi/lo rig.

PM, I'm all thumbs when it comes to stuff like that. I'd hate to break my wall from banging my head against it.


----------



## Hawk (Feb 19, 2004)

*Saving up?*

Hey Dog,
You should have a good chunk towards that new reel with all the money you SHOULD be saving on smokes. You are still working on that, right?  
Hawk


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Wellll, I'm not bored. Can't go fishing, but I'm spending a lot of time outdoors. They set my house down on it's new foundation yesterday, yeeeee freckin' haaaa. Soooooo, now all I have to do is build four sets on stairs with landings and right angle turns, pour 4 concret pads, put all new plumbing in the house (from the street), completely rewire the beast (both floors), Hook up all the HVAC, put in real insulation, do all the sheet rock work, put in new windows, put siding on the house, install new molding (that complies with Mrs. Wilber's exacting standards) put in new hardwood floors, build new kitchen cabnets (I ain't paying anybody $14,000 for a bunch of boxes with picture frams on the front), and deal with the war zone that was my yard.
Soooooo, I really want Spring to get here, it will be cool to be a real person again and head to Kitty Hawk for the weekend .
Really, I'm have a blast with this project. It is a chance to do everything the way I want it.

PS While I wait for inspectors, I have tied all the rigs that I could possibly use in the coming year and have clean all my reels, but my bait kinfe is under the house where I was cutting insulation. Did you know that a 4oz sinker is a great plumbob?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Hawk said:


> Hey Dog,
> You should have a good chunk towards that new reel with all the money you SHOULD be saving on smokes. You are still working on that, right?
> Hawk


Hey Hawk, yep its still a "work in progress".  

Wilber, been wondering how ya doing. Might have to make a trip to GV to see the new digs. If ya ever need a hand don't hesitate to call.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Come on down Dog. There will be one heck of a party someday.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Darn....an early afternoon post from Wilber....man must be workin hard!!.....ditto here on the help my good man  ......the R


----------



## fishnnut (Jan 15, 2005)

That thing sure is purdy!!! Done made two tripps to BPS in the last two weeks. Can't afford to go back. Divorce is too damn expensive.


----------



## FishJunky (Sep 16, 2004)

Search the internet and find people that are catching fish... I can't wait to go fishing.. I'm heading down to Clearwater FL the first of march and I'm going to do some fishing down there..


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

well u can finally buy them... does anyone know if they are actually casting reels?

neil


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

fishnnut said:


> Divorce is too damn expensive.


Because it's worth it!!!!!!   

And Neil, you dont want that reel. You want the GW-30. The Saltist 30 weighs over 20oz and ratio of 4.9-1.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*Let's GO Troutin'!!!!*

Cdog~ Soundz as though you are MORE than ready to hit the shore...... if you get the itch and wanna try some freshwater angling to ease the pain  ...... Drop me a PM and we'll hit APHill for some Trout one day... It's not the surf, but it's wet and they pull(LOL) ... You can even use your sandspike.......
Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## king&strut (Jun 17, 2004)

Start breaking out the turkey calls and getting tuned up!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Zigh said:


> Cdog~ Soundz as though you are MORE than ready to hit the shore...... if you get the itch and wanna try some freshwater angling to ease the pain  ...... Drop me a PM and we'll hit APHill for some Trout one day... It's not the surf, but it's wet and they pull(LOL) ... You can even use your sandspike.......
> Zigh
> ><((((*>


Saw your report on the Va board, perty work. Consider yourself PM'd.


----------

